# Rumor: Panasonic plans to exit LCD-TV market



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Guess the prices of current Panasonic tv's will start going up due to higher demand now and less supply.


----------

